# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Scare A Con, Chicago Frights, Damien Reaper, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New Big Scary Show Episode 108 – Scare-A-Con

Storm interviews Crafty Squirrel, Ghost Hunters, Sean Whalen, Punch Farm Podcast, Decimated Designs, Deadly Grounds, Bluish Freaks, MA Ghostbusters, Butch Patrick, New England Scarefest, Nightmare Corn Maze, Scream Sisters, Television Cross Over, MST3K, and Trick or Treat Radio.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

